# Problem mit Netzlaufwerk: Extrem Lahm



## MC-René (2. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab folgende Konstellationen:

- 1 PC mit Windows XP Prof. (genannt: PC)
- 1 Notebook mit Windows XP Prof. (genannt NB)
- 1 Server mit Windows Server 2003 (Server)
- 1 DLink Netzwerkplayer (Player)

...der Server hängt via WLAN (sehr gute Verbindung) an nem Speedport W920V.
...PC und DLINK direkt per LAN am W920V
...NB per WLAN am W920V

Auf PC und NB hab ich einen Freigegebenen Ordner als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden!
Jedoch die Verbindung bzw. die Geschwindigkeit ist MEEEEGAAAA LAHM! 

Wenn ich im Explorer auf den Laufwerksbuchstaben klicke öffnet sich der freigegebene Ordner und ich sehe die Unterordner, dann hängt das System (bzw. der Explorer) mehrere Sekunden (15-30 Sekunden); einmal fertig werden die weiteren unterordner schnell geöffnet...

Wenn ich mit Lokalen Programmen auf den Server (via Netzlaufwerk) auf Dateien zugreife dauer es bei jeder Aktion (bzw. bei jedem Dateizugriff) so lange.

Der Player greift WENN er verbunden ist (auch das geht nicht immer) sehr zügig auf Videos und Musik zu (also keine Ruckler o.ä.)

Habe wie hier in diversen "Netzlaufwerk-Problem"-Themen beschrieben schon Folgendes probiert:
- Net Use - Befehl per Autostart eingebunden... (das Netzlaufwerk ist auch nach dem Booten verbunden... aber es dauert ewig beim Datei-Zugriff... s.o.)
- LMHOST auf dem Server (unter SYSTEMROOT/SYSTEM32/DRIVER/ETC) den PC, Notebook, Player eingtragen...
- Net View auf PC oder Laptop zeigt mir nur den Lokalen PC an (das kommt mir komisch vor, nur hier weiß ich nicht weiter)

Wer hat noch ideen?

:suspekt:


----------



## chmee (14. August 2009)

Sind die IPs manuell vergeben ? Dass der Server per WLAN angebunden ist, macht die Sache lahmer als nötig. Schau mal während eines Kopierprozesses auf die Netzwerkauslastung im Taskmanager. Dann errechne mal, wieviel das wirklich sind.. Bei einer 54MBit-Anbindung teilen sich Hin und Rückkanal idR den gleichen Kanal, also halbiert sich die Datenrate schon mal. Ergo bleiben von den 54MBit nur noch 27MBit (~3MB/sek) übrig, von den vielfach höheren Latenzen mal abgesehen.

mfg chmee


----------

